# Can I connect a computer monitor to a DVR?



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I want to connect a small display to the HR20 in my theater so I don't have to fire up the projector to do CE's or other miscellaneous things.

I have an extra Dell 15" monitor with a DVI input.

I see DVI to component cables like THIS ONE, but it says:

*IT WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO CONNECT YOUR COMPONENT VIDEO SOURCES TO A REGULAR COMPUTER MONITOR OR HDTV *

I'm using the HDMI out on the DVR already. Is there a cable that will let me convert any of the other output sources on the HR20 to DVI so I can connect this computer monitor?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheapest option would be to just get another hdmi cable and label it then swap it on the back of the receiver when you want to use it. Otherwise you could get a HDMI switch.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure about the DVI to Component cable issue but another solution might be a 4x2 matrix HDMI switch like this. It's not as inexpensive of a solution as a regular HDMI switch but this way you have continious output to both the projector and monitor and don't have to mess with switching between the two.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

My components are in a large closet behind my TV so I needed some type of monitor, too.

I found a VERY inexpensive B/W TV at a clothing/department store that had composite audio/video inputs and put that on top of my rack.

It's only 5" and it's not color, but it was a $15 fix for my problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The problem with using an outdated computer monitor is that most of them don't have the ability to correctly display the resolutions and refresh rates that a typical non-HMC DVR puts out. The scan rate issue is what the monoprice.com cable can't address.

A small analog television may ultimately be a better solution (but it should be larger than 6" _and_ produce a color image).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

All the ones that convert component to DVI seem kind of expensive to me. 

I have and HDMI to DVI adapter I got at Staples but I can't seem to find anything like that for component ↔ DVI. Which makes sense; D↔A thing.

If you find something let us know 'cause I'm interested it how well these things work.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree that a severely outdated monitor would have this limitation but so long as it is able to display 1280x720 @60Hz it should be ok, I'd think.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I want to connect a small display to the HR20 in my theater so I don't have to fire up the projector to do CE's or other miscellaneous things.
> 
> I have an extra Dell 15" monitor with a DVI input.
> 
> ...


it means you can not connected your computer tv a tv with component.

that cable will work fine if you ply it into the dvr and the other end to the monitor.


----------

